# World of Instantcraft



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

Um zu zeigen das PvP momentan sein Tiefpunkt in 4 Jahren WoW erreicht hat möchte ich euch dieses Video nicht vor enthalten:

http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=10...13be9c66e9c799a


Ab 5 : 03 wird es hart lustig^^. amit sollte die Frage wohl geklärt sein ob DKs overpowered sind oder nicht.
Ein makro auf alle tasten zu binden welches dann per zufall ein beliebiegen cast startet und damit alles weg ownen, dass iss WOTLK PvP!
Viel Spaß beim schauen! Goodbye WoW PvP!


----------



## spectrumizer (25. März 2009)

"Goodbye WoW PvP" war schon damals, als überhaupt die Schlachtfelder eingeführt worden.


----------



## Firé_Loki (25. März 2009)

Classic pvp gefiel mir damals besser :<



mfg Loki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: secnd -_-


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (25. März 2009)

Ausm Schurkenforum ;> ?

Jo, verdammt geiles Video, vorallem das mitm Healdudu im Baum der den Rogue umnatzt mit Dornen xD


----------



## Waldschurke (25. März 2009)

Richtig lustig das Video das der Dk op ist ist schon lange klar und das mit dem Baum war auch lustig xD


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

ich finds eigentlich nicht lustig, eher erbärmlich was aus WoW PvP geworden ist...hatte soviel potenzial...und mit einf+hrung von WOTLK bzw. dem DK gnadenlos zunichte gemacht...leider.


----------



## neo1986 (25. März 2009)

Nicht wirklich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (25. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich finds eigentlich nicht lustig, eher erbärmlich was aus WoW PvP geworden ist...hatte soviel potenzial...und mit einf+hrung von WOTLK bzw. dem DK gnadenlos zunichte gemacht...leider.


*/fettes Sign*


----------



## Forderz (25. März 2009)

Für alle wars früher besser, in WoW ist jetzt eh alles scheisse und früher war alles besser.

Wenn ihr PvP wollt, geht halt WAR zocken und lasst die Finger von WoW....


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (25. März 2009)

Naja, ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie kaputt das Game noch gemacht werden kann.
Wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter daher...


----------



## neo1986 (25. März 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> Für alle wars früher besser, in WoW ist jetzt eh alles scheisse und früher war alles besser.
> 
> Wenn ihr PvP wollt, geht halt WAR zocken und lasst die Finger von WoW....


WAR is ja total scheiße das WOW PVP wollen wir!


----------



## Valenzius (25. März 2009)

Omg wir Bäume sind zu so etwas fähig?
Daran hätte ich nicht gedacht! Das muss ich mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## Targuss (25. März 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> Für alle wars früher besser, in WoW ist jetzt eh alles scheisse und früher war alles besser.
> 
> Wenn ihr PvP wollt, geht halt WAR zocken und lasst die Finger von WoW....




Das PvP von War lässt sich kaum mit dem PvP von WoW vergleichen....


----------



## ReWahn (25. März 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> Für alle wars früher besser, in WoW ist jetzt eh alles scheisse und früher war alles besser.
> 
> Wenn ihr PvP wollt, geht halt WAR zocken und lasst die Finger von WoW....



war ist grottig.

im teilweise sehr guten klassendesign von wow steckt so viel potenzial für pvp, aber dann kam 3.0 mit dem dk...
wie im video schön zu sehen: /castrandom makros au alle tasten und ownage... das nennt ihr balance?


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (25. März 2009)

mein gott n bisschen is scheiße im mom (was heißt n bisschen eig vieles) aber n bischen balance und dann is das doch schon wieder ok der nich?


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

LOrD schrieb:


> mein gott n bisschen is scheiße im mom (was heißt n bisschen eig vieles) aber n bischen balance und dann is das doch schon wieder ok der nich?



Nein. NUr DK raus patchen hilft da noch.


----------



## DonVerse (25. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich finds eigentlich nicht lustig, eher erbärmlich was aus WoW PvP geworden ist...hatte soviel potenzial...und mit einf+hrung von WOTLK bzw. dem DK gnadenlos zunichte gemacht...leider.



jap....
aber das mit dem druiden fande ich schon sehr nett =)


----------



## Bitorez (25. März 2009)

sorry für die blöde frage aber kann mir wer das makro von dem dk erklären ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw wie der dk geskilled ist


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

Bitorez schrieb:


> sorry für die blöde frage aber kann mir wer das makro von dem dk erklären ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Er hat ein Button, der per zufall einen Cast/atacke auslöst die der DK zur verfügung hat. dazu brauch er nur ein einzigen Keybind, theretisch könnte er den button auch clicken.


----------



## elnerda (25. März 2009)

naj was soll man dazu sagen...
ich fand den druiden am härtesten..
aber sonst fand ich es ein gelungenes video besonders das ende hat mir gefallen


----------



## direct-Gaming (25. März 2009)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Classic pvp gefiel mir damals besser :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich an! Classic PVP hat schon Spaß gemacht. Abends schön mit der Stammgruppe ins BG und gib Ihm ^^ ach das waren noch Zeiten. Auch wenn es recht hart war auf die hohen Ränge zu kommen. Na ja ich hab damals 13 geschafft auch mit Job  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (25. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich finds eigentlich nicht lustig, eher erbärmlich was aus WoW PvP geworden ist...hatte soviel potenzial...und mit einf+hrung von WOTLK bzw. dem DK gnadenlos zunichte gemacht...leider.


/sign



neo1986 schrieb:


> WAR is ja total scheiße das WOW PVP wollen wir!



/sign ...


----------



## Balord (25. März 2009)

Das einzig traurige war meiner Meinung nach der völlig overpowerte Dk der alle anderen Spieler mit einem *Random-Makro* besiegt hat. Der Druide war auch etwas übertrieben aber verschmerzbar. Die übrigen Klassen konnten auch vorher schon sowas leisten, hat mich also net so verwundert (auch wenn der Magier nun nurnoch sofortzauber macht anstatt welche mit zauberzeit).


----------



## Trinitix (25. März 2009)

Das Video war richtig lehrreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon des öfteren von mir gesagt: Vote for Classic Realm!

mfg

Trinitix


----------



## Bitorez (25. März 2009)

danke für die erklärung
und was will man machen pvp ist jetzt zur zeit der größte mist aber jede klasse hat eine daseins berechtigung so sachen wie dk raus patchen und bla is glaub ich nicht wirklich das richtige es gibt und gab leute für die ihre klasse nicht das richtige war die sich dann einen dk gemacht haben ( ich gehör auch dazu^^ ) 
jede klasse geht ab wie schmitty wenn man den richtigen gegner hat oder sich richtig anstellt ich persönlich bin kein pvp fan und ich kenn auch andere dk die das genauso halten


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Auf allen Tasten ein LoL! Makro wo eine Zufällige Attacke gezündet wird......erbärmlich!


----------



## fdauer (25. März 2009)

wenn ihr pvp wollt spielt counterstrike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde alle mmorpg sind einfach nicht zu pvp nutze, weil zuviel vorteile durch rüstung oder klassen entstehen kann..

Bei counter-strike sind alle gleichstart, (jaja bis auf waffern, aber das reißt es nicht so wirklich raus, weil es nicht millionen von varianten gibt)

PVP sollte sterben


----------



## Shadoweffect (25. März 2009)

Wie die ganzen Vollidioten hier die Unbalance auf den DK schieben. Stirbt der Holy Pala, stirbt der DK. Also nerft Holy Palas und die Top100 werden deutlich abwechslungsreicher.

Classic PvP war größtenteils Idiotenbeschäftigung. 

BC war die Glanzzeit des WoW-PvPs (Season 2 +3).


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wie die ganzen Vollidioten hier die Unbalance auf den DK schieben. Stirbt der Holy Pala, stirbt der DK. Also nerft Holy Palas und die Top100 werden deutlich abwechslungsreicher.
> 
> Classic PvP war größtenteils Idiotenbeschäftigung.
> 
> BC war die Glanzzeit des WoW-PvPs (Season 2 +3).



dann versuch mal den Pala zu nuken wenn er mit nem DK im team ist.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2009)

hab das /castrandom makro auch und hab n halben lvl damit gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anuee (25. März 2009)

das Video trifft den nagel genau aufm Kopf, wow ist ein Gimp game geworden( bezogen auf Skill)

mir macht es aber noch Spass,aber nur wegen den leuten


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (25. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab das /castrandom makro auch und hab n halben lvl damit gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg, wie geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-
Kann mir mal jemand erklären was "/sign" bedeutet?

mfg


----------



## Nesh (25. März 2009)

Kanns eig sein, dass du nur versuchst deinen sc***ß Postcounter zu pushen? Egal was ich von dir les, es ist nie was sinnvolles...

Zum Vid.. ich finds recht geil, weil er recht gut zeigt, dass PvP wirklich nich mehr das ist, was es mal war. Vllt kommt Blizz auch irgendwann auf den Trichter

edit: Damit war Neo aka Karu gemeint :-X


----------



## Melih (25. März 2009)

Hab den paar mal vor og gesehen, und zugeschaut wie  er ein paar duelle macht, so gut ist der eigendlich net, hat halt nur stellen ausgesucht, wo er eigendlich immer gewinnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: der spielt auf Azshara-Eu



ps2: lol seh im hintergrund sogar mein Schami bei den duellen vor og o_0


----------



## Anuee (25. März 2009)

Nesh schrieb:


> Kanns eig sein, dass du nur versuchst deinen sc***ß Postcounter zu pushen? Egal was ich von dir les, es ist nie was sinnvolles...
> 
> Zum Vid.. ich finds recht geil, weil er recht gut zeigt, dass PvP wirklich nich mehr das ist, was es mal war. Vllt kommt Blizz auch irgendwann auf den Trichter
> 
> edit: Damit war Neo aka Karu gemeint :-X



falls Du mich meinst, nein, was bringt mir der Postcounter? Ob da jetzt 10000 oder 1 steht, ist doch wurst.

Das Video bestätig doch das WoW PvP gimpig ist....jeder der was dagegen sagt , verteidigt doch nur sein Ein und Alles und betrachtet das nicht so wie es ist.


----------



## blaQmind (25. März 2009)

also ich find das video sehr gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab schon immer einen guten PvP Guide gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. März 2009)

pvp ist grottig, früher war alles besser, jetzt ist alles *******, früher war wieder alles besser...... nochmal ist alles *******.

meine güte, wenn es euch soviel ausmacht, wenn ihr so unzufrieden seid, wenn ihr wollt dass es anders wird. dann bewerbt euch bei blizz und macht es anders. und mit garantie, fängt dann das geheule wieder von neuen an. nur dann heulen andere.


----------



## Shadoweffect (25. März 2009)

> dann versuch mal den Pala zu nuken wenn er mit nem DK im team ist.



Ich meinte mit "Pala stirbt" entsprechende Nerfs, die den Pala wieder zum Bodensatz der Arena machen. Möchte ich nicht, hätte aber DK-Sterben zu Folge.

Und...wetten wir du kannst nen Priest nuken der mit nem DK spielt ? Oder nen Druiden ? Oder nen Shami ?


----------



## Chínín (25. März 2009)

ALso das mit dem Dudu hat doch was :-D

hab ich mich beim mage totgelacht, wo die 2 dks immer die Spiegelbilder runtergeholt haben xD


----------



## Honkhorni (25. März 2009)

Ich find das Video voll Hammer =D hab mich krankgelacht xD
Der Mage macht n paar Instants und killt alles, der Dk n random Makro und ownt alles!^^
Balancing hoch 10 xDDD...

Mal ehrlich:
Wenn ich von nem Dk (oder iwas anderem) umgenatzt werd weil er spielen kann KEIN PROBLEM!
Wenn ich umgenatzt weil er n Dk ist und (siehe vid) random einfach spammen kann und trotzdem einfach so gewinnt.
Fettes Gratz =)


----------



## BrdDaSram (25. März 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wie die ganzen Vollidioten hier die Unbalance auf den DK schieben. Stirbt der Holy Pala, stirbt der DK. Also nerft Holy Palas und die Top100 werden deutlich abwechslungsreicher.
> 
> Classic PvP war größtenteils Idiotenbeschäftigung.
> 
> BC war die Glanzzeit des WoW-PvPs (Season 2 +3).



/signe

BC PvP war am geilsten


----------



## m3o91 (25. März 2009)

das isn privat server


----------



## Melih (25. März 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> das isn privat server



Da wo der Mage spielt ist es aufjedenfall kein Privat server,

bin selber auf Azshara, und hab ihn früher öfters  vor OG gesehen,

und bei den ersten Minuten, sieht man eine nackte Orc Kriegerin, namens Serverdown, die ist level 1 und ist manchmal auch vor og und guckt bei Duellen zu


----------



## Doomsta (25. März 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> das isn privat server


lesen bildet. Blizzard arena tournament server. Jeder der hier schreibt "bla ich bin im hintergrund auf azshara" redet mist.


----------



## Melih (25. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> lesen bildet. Blizzard arena tournament server. Jeder der hier schreibt "bla ich bin im hintergrund auf azshara" redet mist.



Nicht wirklich, da er auch manchmal duelle auf Azshara zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum beispiel ganz am anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (25. März 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> BC war die Glanzzeit des WoW-PvPs (Season 2 +3).



Hinterher sieht alles schöner aus.

Zu der Zeit war es genauso viel Gejammer, Stichwort Heildruide und Ehre-Leechen.

Mir gefällt das momentane PvP sogar ganz gut...


----------



## SixNight (25. März 2009)

Warum Good Bye PvP ? das vid zeigt sau geile stellen ausm pvp find ich hatte dannach lust pvp zumachen^^


----------



## Kzell (25. März 2009)

Der Heildudu war besonders nett^^


----------



## Hurkyl (25. März 2009)

Wenn ich hier so den Müll lese,kommt mir die Wurst.Classic war besser blabla,DK is OP,blabla.Was war zu classic Zeiten?Hat nen T2 Mage damals nicht einfach mal jeden zerschossen,dens gab?Ich find das PvP immo recht ausgeglichen,Arena is da net andere Sache,denn da gibts kein 1on1.N guter PvP Schurke zerpflückt nen DK,ohne dass der auch nur einen Schlag macht.Und was is mit Vergeltern?Habne die nicht auch Millionen Leben?Machen Mörder DMG,haben zur Not ne Blase und heilen sich gemütlich hoch.Jede Klasse hat seine Hassklassen,auch der DK.Und wer das anders sieht,dem sage ich ein freundliches:L2P!!!!!!


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (25. März 2009)

oh mann ... als nächstes spiel ich mir nen dk hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne im ernst, wenn pvp im moment wirklich so aussieht, dann überleg ich mir nochmal, ob ich mir für meinen hunter dual-spec hole, um auch nen bisschen pvp zu machen, oder die 1000g spare und nur pve mache.


----------



## Duciducduc (25. März 2009)

die mage makros sind ja mal geil /castrandom.... lol XD

muss ich mal unbedingt ausprobieren^^

der baum is ja mal echt geil mage und warri kloppen bestimmt 3 min + rum und der steht nur da und hottet sich hoch xD


----------



## TheGui (25. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Um zu zeigen das PvP momentan sein Tiefpunkt in 4 Jahren WoW erreicht hat möchte ich euch dieses Video nicht vor enthalten:
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=10...13be9c66e9c799a


Das is Geplänkel gegen no skilled leute xD (war da net nen mage dabei der nichmal nova setzt/blinkt ?)... bei den vorraussetzungen kannst das mitt jeder Klasse machen!

ach ja... PvP is am Tiefpunkt... ziht das PvE aber mit runter!

BITTE Löscht Arena!


----------



## ichPWNdicke (25. März 2009)

hat wer dieses Super Mario Bros . Rock Theme finde es nirgents und will es haben!! ^^

oder kann mir wer sagen wo ichs finden kann?

edit: ah habs doch noch auf youtube finden können

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwfG1pMA_Zw...feature=related


----------



## ichPWNdicke (25. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> BITTE Löscht Arena!


----------



## Shadoweffect (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Hinterher sieht alles schöner aus.
> 
> Zu der Zeit war es genauso viel Gejammer, Stichwort Heildruide und Ehre-Leechen.
> 
> Mir gefällt das momentane PvP sogar ganz gut...



In s2 und s3 waren Healdruiden noch ok. Pervers wurde es erst in s4. In s2/s3 hatte wirklich jede Klasse mehrere gute Comps und es hat einfach Spaß gemacht.


----------



## SicVenom (25. März 2009)

was macht der mage denn da in arathi? ca 12.-13. min.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (25. März 2009)

man ich wünschte blizz würde pve und pvp komplett trennen.... in etwa so das jede klasse quasi 6 verschiedene trees hat und jeweils 3 die aufs pvp und 3 die aufs pve ausgelegt sind.. aber naja da bin ich ja nich der erste der sich sowas in der art wünscht


----------



## ReWahn (25. März 2009)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Hinterher sieht alles schöner aus.
> 
> Zu der Zeit war es genauso viel Gejammer, Stichwort Heildruide und Ehre-Leechen.
> 
> Mir gefällt das momentane PvP sogar ganz gut...



spielst pala, hunter oder dk huh?
geh mal atm als priest oder hexer ins bg... amch spass, von den zig melees gefarmt zu werden... die spielen teilweise nicht besser als der typ mit seinem randommakro, und trotzdem bist du ohne chance...



Hurkyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so den Müll lese,kommt mir die Wurst.Classic war besser blabla,DK is OP,blabla.Was war zu classic Zeiten?Hat nen T2 Mage damals nicht einfach mal jeden zerschossen,dens gab?Ich find das PvP immo recht ausgeglichen,Arena is da net andere Sache,denn da gibts kein 1on1.N guter PvP Schurke zerpflückt nen DK,ohne dass der auch nur einen Schlag macht.Und was is mit Vergeltern?Habne die nicht auch Millionen Leben?Machen Mörder DMG,haben zur Not ne Blase und heilen sich gemütlich hoch.Jede Klasse hat seine Hassklassen,auch der DK.Und wer das anders sieht,dem sage ich ein freundliches:L2P!!!!!!



im gegensatz zu heute lief aber nicht jeder gimp mit full t2 rum. 
und wer es durchgehalten hat hat mit den rang14 sets auch sehr geiles equip bekommen.
wo ist denn der unterschied zu heute? heute boxt ein mittelgut equippter dk alles andere um... gz zum fortschritt huh?


----------



## Crono88 (25. März 2009)

Ich versteh nicht das manche hier jammern nur weil der Dk /castrandom benutzt. Der mage und der jäger benutzen das genau so und sind damit nicht zu leicht zum spielen??


----------



## Arasouane (25. März 2009)

Die user hier sind wie englisches Wetter. Kannste dich drauf verlassen, dass keiner dazulernt und immer die gleichen doofen sichtweisen daherkommen...wie der regen in england^^

Ich spiel zwar nimmer, aber als tank im bg, mit nem heiler im rücken, hat das richtig spass gemacht.

Das es ums gruppenspiel geht kapiert hier ganz selten wer....


----------



## SicVenom (25. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> spielst pala, hunter oder dk huh?
> geh mal atm als priest oder hexer ins bg... amch spass, von den zig melees gefarmt zu werden... die spielen teilweise nicht besser als der typ mit seinem randommakro, und trotzdem bist du ohne chance...



erleb ich mit meinem wl zur zeit auch -.-
die einzigen bg's die spaß machen sind 1k winter und strand der uralten wegen den fahrzeugen, da kratzt man dann nich so schnell ab.


----------



## Crono88 (25. März 2009)

> Das es ums gruppenspiel geht kapiert hier ganz selten wer....



Ganz genau wenn ich seh was so in Warsong läuft und wie manche da zusammen spielen dann wundert es mich auch nicht dass die ganzen stoffies gefarmt werden.


----------



## Männchen (26. März 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wie die ganzen Vollidioten hier die Unbalance auf den DK schieben. Stirbt der Holy Pala, stirbt der DK. Also nerft Holy Palas und die Top100 werden deutlich abwechslungsreicher.
> 
> Classic PvP war größtenteils Idiotenbeschäftigung.
> 
> BC war die Glanzzeit des WoW-PvPs (Season 2 +3).



Die Arena in Kombination mit besseren Belohnungen (gegenüber Ehrebelohnungen) war der Tod des PVP.
Viele Arenaspieler haben das Niveau der Schlachtfelder gesenkt, da sie meist in egozentrischer Weise ihre Ausrüstung spazieren getragen haben. 

Zudem hätte ich gerne das alte Alteractal wieder.


----------



## Randron (26. März 2009)

In WoW war das PvP nie wirklich gebalanced und wird es auch nie sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer gutes PvP möchte sollte dann doch lieber zu Guildwars oder Warhammer greifen


----------



## Marug (26. März 2009)

Haha von wegen seit der DK da ist,ist PvP nicht mehr cool . Ich find eher seit der Pala im PvP und auch der Dudu,owerpowerd worden sind ist PvP nicht mehr so klasse. Alle hacken auf dem DK rum aber auf dem Pala und dem Dudu nicht.Was die 2 klassen im PvE können ist mir wurst von mir aus können sie unsterblich sein aber im PvP find ich das nicht mehr lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (26. März 2009)

Also ich hab ja mal wieder ein paar BGs gespielt und dreimal dürft ihr raten wer da meist auf den plätzen 1- 3 ist der DK ist es auf jeden nicht.

Das jede Klasse mittlerweile die Fähigkeit hat ne andere Instant down zu machen wenn alle cd`s ready sind is auch nich neu.

Gegen cc ist ein DK hilflos wie ein Schaaf und das nich alle Klassen 100 % Balanced sind ist auch nich neu und wird wohl auch immer so bleiben.


Grüsse Orgo


----------



## Dennis118 (26. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI


----------



## The-Quila (26. März 2009)

arena hat mir am anfang ganz gut gefallen. aber im nachinein betrachtet, finde ich es eine dershclimmsten neuerungen.
arena passt nicht zu wow. die schalchtfelder haben immerhin stimmung rübergebracht.
ganz zu schweigen, dass arena einfach nur grausam schlecht gebalanced ist. lässt sich natürlich nicht verhindern bei 10 so unterschiedlichen klassen. ich finds trotzdem grausam.

einzgie sache wo ich nict zustimme ist: dk is overpowered. ich spiele nen magier und bis jtzt muss ichs agen, dass ich mit dks ähnlich wenig probleme habe wie mit kriegern...


----------



## Psychopatrix (26. März 2009)

Also ich finde es nich so schlimm wie es hier einige Beschreiben.

1. war PVP schon immer fast "nur" eq abhängig, egal welche klasse man spielt
2. Gibt es für Jede klasse einen Konter, was ja auch von Blizz Beabsichtigt ist.
3. Arena suckt ... habe eigentlich als es aufkahm gedacht das man dort mit gleichem eq stand gegeneinander antritt.... so das es nur auf skill draufankommt ... wurde leider enteuscht.


Ich habe meine schlussfolgerung aus WOW gezogen... ich mache atm eine Pause und will unbedingt ne grosse Pause machen ... da auch der 3.1 für mich zuwenig bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Misanthrop- (26. März 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Warum Good Bye PvP ? das vid zeigt sau geile stellen ausm pvp find ich hatte dannach lust pvp zumachen^^



Dann hast du den Sinn des Videos anscheinend nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum zeigt er denn wohl den vergleich mit Super Mario?
Er drückt ja die ganze Zeit über quasi nur eine Taste.

Pvp war wirklich schon wesentlich anspruchsvoller...


----------



## Klondike (26. März 2009)

thx das video ist wirklich derbe spaßig, auf was für ein unsinn die leute nicht kommen 

top, da bekommt man gleich wieder bock nen runde bg, oder arena zu daddeln


----------



## Pacster (26. März 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Das jede Klasse mittlerweile die Fähigkeit hat ne andere Instant down zu machen wenn alle cd`s ready sind is auch nich neu.



Aha? Wann hast du das letzte mal einen Priester gespielt? Da ist nichts mit instant down....nichtmal mit dem dd-tree. 20 Sekunden wenn  sich der Gegner nicht wehrt....minimum....


----------



## Klondike (26. März 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> nichtmal mit dem dd-tree. 20 Sekunden...



deine infos beziehen sich aber auch auf vanilla wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (26. März 2009)

Naja, irgendwann wir der DK und der Pala so runtergeheult wie der Schurke und dann passiert genau das gleiche wie mitm Schurken:

Todesnerf bis zum völligen aussterben der Klasse


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

-Dragonsbane- schrieb:


> omg, wie geil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie mir dann mein finger wehgetan hat nach dem 111111111111111111111111111111 klicken???


----------



## Martel (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gab nur einmal PvP, wirklich nur einmal was wirklich pvp war und alles vorher und nachher war /ist nur dreck


Erinnert ihr euch als die "Ehre" eingeführt wurde...  Tage Lang   Tarrens Mill -> South Shore  und wieder zurück Tage lang.  Und wenn man beim Questen getötet wurde, kam ein Raid und hat einen gerächt. Da war die Horde noch Horde. Da wurden selbst die Schurken geheilt.

Ich Träume schon wieder, da war ein Hexenmeister noch Hexenmeister. Man ich habe selbst Hexer gespielt und der war über. Allerdings, ich habe auch viel Schurke gespielt und das war der Nervenkitzel.. Hexer mit Hund  ... mh Sprinten rennen und Hoffen das der Stun durchkommt..

Ach ich träume schon wieder.


----------



## Marienkaefer (26. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> spielst pala, hunter oder dk huh?
> geh mal atm als priest oder hexer ins bg... amch spass, von den zig melees gefarmt zu werden... die spielen teilweise nicht besser als der typ mit seinem randommakro, und trotzdem bist du ohne chance...



Du hast wohl keine Ahnung ^^
Mein Pala ist auch nach 2-3 Schlägen down.
Meiner Meinung nach hat man nur eine kleine Chance wenn man mit PVP-Equipment da rein geht.
Das mitn DK stimmt ich dir zu, aber wenn ich gegen nen Dudu, Magier, Hunter oder was auch immer
ein Duell mache, gewinn ich das oft.


----------



## scheiwalker (26. März 2009)

lol

edit: mehr kann man zu dem vid echt nich sagen...
-wenn wunderts das ich meinen schurken aufgegeben hab


----------



## Cold Play (26. März 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> Für alle wars früher besser, in WoW ist jetzt eh alles scheisse und früher war alles besser.
> 
> Wenn ihr PvP wollt, geht halt WAR zocken und lasst die Finger von WoW....



Ich habe selbst WAR gespielt es ist einfach nur kacke und extrem öde. zudem ist das papier schere stein prinzip mies, ich auf lvl 19 Chaosbarbar konnte nicht mal einen der 4 level unter mir Hexenjäger um hauen und nein das war kein einzelfall. WAR is bloß was für die eingeschworene Fangemeinde und eher selten was für leute die schon länger mmos spielen (so sehe ich das) man ist halt besseres gewöhnt und da kann die grafik noch so toll sein.


----------



## -PuRity- (26. März 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Das einzig traurige war meiner Meinung nach der völlig overpowerte Dk der alle anderen Spieler mit einem *Random-Makro* besiegt hat.



/sign

Da hab ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln müssen. Ich muss zugeben das ich schon lange nicht mehr aktiv Arena oder pvp gespielt habe (Das letzte mal aktiv mit Hexe in BC ~ 1700er Rating) aber da hats mir echt die Sprache verschlagen... nicht einen einzigen Gedanken verschwenden an Casts unterbrechen, cc'en, nuken, cd's zünden... es reicht der Random-iWin-Button.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. März 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Du hast wohl keine Ahnung ^^
> Mein Pala ist auch nach 2-3 Schlägen down.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat man nur eine kleine Chance wenn man mit PVP-Equipment da rein geht.
> Das mitn DK stimmt ich dir zu, aber wenn ich gegen nen Dudu, Magier, Hunter oder was auch immer
> ein Duell mache, gewinn ich das oft.



Du hast ja keine Ahnung, wie sehr derjenige, den du zitierst mit seiner Aussage recht hat. Die Paladine sind im BG doch mittlerweile so dreist geworden und stellen sich mit Ihrem Blau- Grünen Equip irgendwo hin und schauen zu, wie 2 Gegner sie mit Spells zubomben, bei denen fast jeder (*Hust ausser Paladine und Dudus) im Staub liegen würde. Wenn ich mal auf den Lebensbalken eines Paladins im Kampf schaue, denke ich mir immer "WTF" ?? Der kriegt soviel ab und steht noch immer, ich als Hexe wäre schon dreimal wieder zu Besuch bei Bob gewesen - egal was ich gemacht hätte und auch unabhängig davon, welches Equip ich habe. Also wenn eine Klasse vollkommen OP derzeit ist, dann der Paladin.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. März 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Um zu zeigen das PvP momentan sein Tiefpunkt in 4 Jahren WoW erreicht hat ..



PvP hatte seinen Tiefpunkt erreicht als es eingeführt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (26. März 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung, wie sehr derjenige, den du zitierst mit seiner Aussage recht hat. Die Paladine sind im BG doch mittlerweile so dreist geworden und stellen sich mit Ihrem Blau- Grünen Equip irgendwo hin und schauen zu, wie 2 Gegner sie mit Spells zubomben, bei denen fast jeder (*Hust ausser Paladine und Dudus) im Staub liegen würde. Wenn ich mal auf den Lebensbalken eines Paladins im Kampf schaue, denke ich mir immer "WTF" ?? Der kriegt soviel ab und steht noch immer, ich als Hexe wäre schon dreimal wieder zu Besuch bei Bob gewesen - egal was ich gemacht hätte und auch unabhängig davon, welches Equip ich habe. Also wenn eine Klasse vollkommen OP derzeit ist, dann der Paladin.



Ahja, Hexer.. No comment.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der nicht OP.. Ihr seid es einfach nicht gewöhnt, dass er Schaden macht ^^


----------



## Nurgle² (26. März 2009)

lest doch bitte mal die beschreibung unter dem video, wenn ihr das tun würdet könntet ihr folgendes lesen:
_i think everyone knows that u can't play over 1700 with a /castrandom-button etc..._

was schließen wir daraus? richtig! spieler, welche solche makros nutzen, scheitern spätestens an den teams die ein 1700 rating haben (da man ja davon ausgehen kann das diese das zusammenspiel einigermaßen drauf haben), ergo sie kommen auch nicht an das gute arena eq

was bgs betrifft, da kommts auch sehr stark auf die gegner an, hast du pech guggst du die ganze zeit nur zu oder der gegner wird gehealt, hast du glück läufts halt anders rum

und bei duellen vor irgendwelchen hauptstädten wär ich generell vorsichtig, da ihr 1.) nicht wisst wie der gegner equipt ist 2.) nicht wisst wie das verhältnis duell gewonnen / verloren ist und 3.) nicht wisst wie sich der gegner anstellt


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. März 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ahja, Hexer.. No comment.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der nicht OP.. Ihr seid es einfach nicht gewöhnt, dass er Schaden macht ^^



Paladine haben im Moment den Schaden einer DD- Klasse und die Regenerationsfähigkeiten einer Heilerklasse - das ganze in Platte verpackt. ... Natürlich ist der Paladin masslos OP. Das wäre so, als wenn ich als Hexer im 2 -Sekundentakt Shadowbolt Instant raushauen könnte und mich mal eben mit einem Klick auf 100% heile. Ach ja, eine nette Immunität für 10 Sek. hätte ich auch gerne noch dazu .. mal sehen, was die anderen Klassen dazu sagen.


----------



## Nitro2k5 (26. März 2009)

PvP hat seinen Todesstoß nicht durch den DK bekommen... auch nicht durch diese lächerliche, eigentlich momentan nicht vorhandene Balance. Das PvP in WoW hat seinen Todesstoß schon viel früher dadurch bekommen das die Arena eingeführt wurde als Medium, WoW krampfhaft und mit allen Mitteln in die ESL zu drängen. Und durch diesen Zwang BG-Spieler jeglicher Art in die Arena zu "zwingen" ist nun alles endgültig vorbei.


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ahja, Hexer.. No comment.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der nicht OP.. Ihr seid es einfach nicht gewöhnt, dass er Schaden macht ^^



Die übliche Äußerung, wenn man eine OP-Klasse damit konfrontiert, dass ihre momentane Überlegenheit nicht ganz im Sinne des Balancing ist. Sag mal einem Dk, dass er OP ist. Da wird man auch nur Ausreden der Marke "Ja, ich hab eben Skill" hören. Es ist schon gut so, dass es DD- und Heiler-Klassen gibt. Hybride sollten nicht den gleichen Schaden machen wie ein klassischer DD, sonst braucht man bald nur noch Palas und Dks und alle anderen Klassen können rausgepatcht werden. Und das sehe ich nicht nur so, weil ich einen Hexer spiele. Wenn diese Entwicklung so weitergeht, wird man sich als Mage, Schurke oder eben als Hexer bald sehr überflüsig vorkommen. Vor allem Dual-Spec sehe ich unter diesem Aspekt mit Sorge entgegen. Wer nimmt noch eine reine Dmg-Klasse mit, wenn er mit ein paar Mausklicken einen Heiler oder einen Tank bekommen kann? Eine Hybrid-Klasse sollte alles können, aber nicht besser heilen können als ein Priester und gleichzeitig mehr Schaden machen als ein Mage. Momentan sieht das leider etwas anders aus.


----------



## noizycat (26. März 2009)

Find den Baum am lustigstens ... wenn er im Kampf dann noch tanzen könnte wärs richtig geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## disco_0711 (26. März 2009)

wieder ein sinnfreier, endloser Heulthread. Ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören. Organisiert euch mal und geht als Gruppe mit TS in BGs, dann zergt IHR alles um. 

Aber hört bitte, bitte auf rum zu heueln. Das ist ja echt wie im Kindergarten...


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Paladine haben im Moment den Schaden einer DD- Klasse und die Regenerationsfähigkeiten einer Heilerklasse - das ganze in Platte verpackt. ... Natürlich ist der Paladin masslos OP. Das wäre so, als wenn ich als Hexer im 2 -Sekundentakt Shadowbolt Instant raushauen könnte und mich mal eben mit einem Klick auf 100% heile. Ach ja, eine nette Immunität für 10 Sek. hätte ich auch gerne noch dazu .. mal sehen, was die anderen Klassen dazu sagen.




alter hör auf zu weinen... oder wenn dann bei deiner mama... hast du das fearen verlernt oder was? und in der arena geht LoH nicht, ergo kein fullheal auf knopfdruck... bubble wird auch überbewertet... ihr werdet doch mal 12 sekunden vor nem leuchtepala abhauen können. Wenn ihr ein Spiel wollt wo ihr alle Gegner problemlos killen könnt spielt Mario... BITTE!

Aber hört auf an den palas rumzuweinen.... Was soll denn daran so imba sein... der burst wird durch abhärtung eh zunichte gemacht, loh alle 20 minuten gut is krass aber wie gesagt ALLE 20 minuten... nich alle 2 sekunden nich alle 2 minuten alle 20!!!
Bubble hat auch 5 min cd (und wer mir jetzt mit den 2 anderen bubbles kommt kriegt von mir nich mehr als ein schau mal auf die debuffs zu hören)

Und jetzt erklär mir mal, was daran imba is? is der Pala einmal im cc und die insignie is weg dann wars das mit dem Pala


----------



## The-Quila (26. März 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Warum Good Bye PvP ? das vid zeigt sau geile stellen ausm pvp find ich hatte dannach lust pvp zumachen^^




also wenn das video gute pvp stellen zeigt... 

O
M
G

du hast keine ahnung...


das is grausamst schlechtes pvp. ich spiel selber magier (frost) und wenn ich den arkane mage da am rumhüpfen seh, der nur einen einzigen zauber macht, kann von gtuem pvp nicht im entferntesten die rede sein. da kann er noch so oft gewinnen. gutes pvp ist etwas anderes.

aber meiner meinung nach ist gutes pvp seit einführung der arena sowieso gestorben.
früher waren duelle und open pvp bei tarrens mühle oder im schlingendorntal. das war noch schön mit anzusehn. die schalchtfelder sind auch ok (mir ist klar, dass es auf schalachtfeldern nicht so sehr auf den skill bzw da equipment des einzelnen ankommt), da war zumindest noch ne gewisse stimmung.
aber arena... schaut es euch an. es ist langweilig. keine stimmung dahinter. immer wieder die gleichen kombinationen aus klassen.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die übliche Äußerung, wenn man eine OP-Klasse damit konfrontiert, dass ihre momentane Überlegenheit nicht ganz im Sinne des Balancing ist. Sag mal einem Dk, dass er OP ist. Da wird man auch nur Ausreden der Marke "Ja, ich hab eben Skill" hören. Es ist schon gut so, dass es DD- und Heiler-Klassen gibt. Hybride sollten nicht den gleichen Schaden machen wie ein klassischer DD, sonst braucht man bald nur noch Palas und Dks und alle anderen Klassen können rausgepatcht werden. Und das sehe ich nicht nur so, weil ich einen Hexer spiele. Wenn diese Entwicklung so weitergeht, wird man sich als Mage, Schurke oder eben als Hexer bald sehr überflüsig vorkommen. Vor allem Dual-Spec sehe ich unter diesem Aspekt mit Sorge entgegen. Wer nimmt noch eine reine Dmg-Klasse mit, wenn er mit ein paar Mausklicken einen Heiler oder einen Tank bekommen kann? Eine Hybrid-Klasse sollte alles können, aber nicht besser heilen können als ein Priester und gleichzeitig mehr Schaden machen als ein Mage. Momentan sieht das leider etwas anders aus.




Prima, entfernen wir die hybriden... dann viel spaß ihr schurken, mages und hexer alleine in dem Spiel xD


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

KingKloete schrieb:


> Prima, entfernen wir die hybriden... dann viel spaß ihr schurken, mages und hexer alleine in dem Spiel xD



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Bevor man jemandem sowas an den Kopf wirft, sollte man richtig hingucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass Hybrid-Klassen entfernt werden sollen, sondern nur bemängelt, dass diese Klassen nicht so umfangreiche Fähigkeiten bekommen sollen, dass sie den klassischen DD-Klassen die Daseinsberechtigung nehmen. Denn ein Pala sollte beispielsweise nicht besser tanken können als ein Krieger, besser heilen können als ein Priester und obendrauf auch noch alle anderen im Damage abhängen. Darunter leidet das Balancing. Guck dir doch mal die Bevölkerung auf den Servern an. Es laufen nur noch Palas und Todesritter rum, weil die einfach alles können. Und wenn dann bald die Möglichkeit kommt, auch noch spontan umzuskillen, nimmt doch keiner mehr eine Klasse mit, die sich auf reinen Dmg konzentriert.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Ein krieger ist ein Hybride, ein Priester ist ein Hybride.... ALLE tanks und heiler sind Hybriden...

Was übrigens auch das war was ich mit meinem vorherigen Post veranschaulichen wollte.... die einzigen Klassen die keine hybriden sind sind die DD... also wenn du den pala heal nerfen willst dann nerf doch auch den dudu, priester und schamanen heal... sind doch auch hybride

und warum sollte keiner mehr dd mitnehmen? Wenn ich nen tank Warri mitnehme isser tank, isser Fury, isser eben DD. Wenn ich nen tank dudu mitnehme isser tank, wenn er heiler ist Heiler und so weiter... und wenn ich nen dd brauch und n schurke im sng is oder mich anschreibt warum soll ich nein sagen? während dem raid soll doch keiner umskillen -.- was für raidleiter hast du denn

Wenn paladine Portsteine und Essen herzaubern können und noch dazu nen Seelenstein vergeben und Gegner zappen können reden wir weiter, ja?


----------



## krish_mage (26. März 2009)

so, hab jetzt fast alles durchgelesen und muss doch hier auch mal meinen senf dazugeben. Ich persönlich fand pvp schon seit eh und je scheisse, nicht weil die anderen OP sind sondern weil ich als dd es immer verkacke. 
Aber als ich erst letztens gedacht hab, mh geh ich wiedermal ins pvp (als Holy Priest ) hab ich gemerkt wie egoistisch hier jeder spiel.

Das grösste problem an pvp (ich red nicht von den arenen) ist das die leute einfach nicht mehr zusammenspielen. Wenn man dann auf der Gegnerischen seite eine stammgruppe sieht, können bei uns noch so viele OP dks OP palas OP dudus und OP Biene mayas stehn wie sie wollen und wir verkacken es.
Ich als Heiler versuch so gut es geht alle von unseren kämpfern zu heilen, nur ist das schwer wenn sich keiner um den heiler schert. In einer stammgruppe oder in einer gruppe wo alle gut zusammenspielen wird jeder von jedem beschützt, und wenn da ein ''OP dk'' angerannt kommt und den heiler nuken will, kommen einfach grad 3 leute zu hilfe die ihn umnatzen.

Das Problem sind nicht die Klassen oder das BG selbst es sind die spieler. Würde sich mehr Teamplay zeigen, wäre pvp auch wiedereinmal lustig

so long


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

KingKloete schrieb:


> Ein krieger ist ein Hybride, ein Priester ist ein Hybride.... ALLE tanks und heiler sind Hybriden...



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Den Krieger und den Priester habe ich auch nur genannt, um die Vielseitigkeit des Paladins als Beispiel zu verdeutlichen. Der Priester ist ein ausgezeichneter Heiler, hinkt aber momentan als DD immer noch ein bisschen hinterher. Das ändert sich vielleicht, wenn er zum Patch auch einen AoE bekommt. Und tanken kann er meines Wissens noch nicht, aber da weißt du scheinbar mehr als ich. Krieger-Tanks verlieren langsam aber sicher auch ihre Berechtigung, weil beispielsweise Dks vorgezogen werden. Der Pala hingegen war bis zum AddOn nie eine besonders starke Schadensklasse und das war auch gut so. Er war ein super Heiler und konnte tanken, das zeichnete ihn aus. Mittlerweile ist er auch ein ausgezeichneter DD und das stört mich, weil es langsam aber sicher zu viel wird. Ich bin nicht neidisch und habe bisher noch die meisten Palas abgehängt, aber warum muss eine Klasse alles können? In Raids muss man teilweise auf Kekse verzichten, weil statt Magiern lieber Todesritter mitgenommen werden und auf Portale wartet man ewig, weil dafür extra ein Hexer aus der Gilde herangeholt werden muss. Und wer leidet darunter? Die Klassen, die weder heilen, noch tanken können. Welcher RL nimmt einen Schurken mit, wenn er Dk bekommen kann, der ordentlich Schaden macht und bei Bedarf auch noch tanken kann? Wiegesagt, ich bin nicht neidisch auf den Schaden mancher Klassen, aber ich finde, dass jede Klasse ihre besondere Fähigkeit haben sollte. Die Hybriden haben nun einmal mehr Möglichkeiten, diese sollten aber nicht so mächtig sein, dass andere Klassen dabei auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Diesmal bin ich wohl dran mit dem "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"

aber mich würde echt interessieren was für grottige raidleiter du hast...

Wie gesagt was bringt mir ein dd der gleichzeitig ein tank is wenn ich bereits zwei Tanks dabeihabe?!
Und was bringt mir ein Raid mit 2 palaheilern und 8 DKs wenn sich danach alle ums EQ streiten?

und die tatsache, dass Krieger durch DKs abgelöst werden halte ich für ein Gerücht aber falls es bei dir der Fall sein sollte dann schau mal auf die Physischen schadensspitzen die ein DK so reingeballert bekommt und dann die vom Warri... Jeder tank hat sein Spezialgebiet genauso wie jeder Heiler....
du darfst gerne mal meinen Pala spielen und versuchen Gruppenheal zu  betreiben, viel spaß mit der artritis in den Fingern danach...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Welcher RL nimmt einen Schurken mit, wenn er Dk bekommen kann, der ordentlich Schaden macht und bei Bedarf auch noch tanken kann?



Gut das Trifft beim DK zu da er nicht unbedingt von den Talenten abhängig ist was Tanken angeht. Aber eine Retri der ohne Umskillen Tanken soll? Da kannste auch nen Schurken ranstellen, kommt aufs selbe raus.

Oder nen Feral zum Heilen? der macht 5 Heal und schon war es das. Eine Eule dagegen kann auch ohne Probleme Mal heilen. Ich finde es ok das Alle Klassen die Schaden machen können in etwa gleichviel schaden machen. Sonst würde ja keiner Hybriden (Die mit 3 Unterschiedlichen Bäumen (Tank/DD/Heal)) mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jxx (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Der Priester ist ein ausgezeichneter Heiler, hinkt aber momentan als DD immer noch ein bisschen hinterher. Das ändert sich vielleicht, wenn er zum Patch auch einen AoE bekommt.


Ich war der Meinung Gedankenexplosion isn AoE...


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

KingKloete schrieb:


> Diesmal bin ich wohl dran mit dem "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"
> 
> aber mich würde echt interessieren was für grottige raidleiter du hast...
> 
> ...



Ich selbst habe einen sehr guten RL, weil ich in einer gescheiten Gilde bin. Aber ich habe auch schon Random-Raids erlebt, in denen beispielsweise ein Krieger einem Mage mit ähnlich gutem Equip vorgezogen wurde. Der einfache Grund dafür war, dass man im Fall, dass die Tanks ausfallen oder es nicht so gut läuft, wechseln kann. Das war das tatsächliche Argument des RLs. Und das war nicht das einzige mal, dass so etwas vorkam. Bisher war die Tatsache, dass man dafür umskillen musste noch ein Problem, aber dank Dual Spec wird das ganze massiv erleichtert. Und mal ehrlich: wenn man die Wahl hat, ob man einen Pala-DD mitnimmt oder einen Schurken, wer entscheidet sich dann für den Schurken? Es ist nun mal so, dass die meisten Leute denken, dass eine Hybrid-Klasse mal eben so umskillen und den Ersatz-Heiler bzw. Ersatz-Tank spielen kann. Ich kriege jetzt schon mit, dass man im LFG-Channel Kommentare der Marke "Ne, lieber jemand, der auch tanken kann" zu hören bekommt. WoW entwickelt sich in eine Richtung, in der immer mehr Wert auf Vielseitigkeit gelegt wird und da bleiben Nicht-Hybride auf der Strecke. Zudem rede ich hier nur von Erfahrungswerten. Auf meinem Server laufen fast nur noch Dks und Palas herum und wenn man nicht gerade Gildenintern raidet, sind in jeder Gruppe mindestens 2 Dks. Wenn jede Klasse bald alles kann (und das gut), wer nimmt dann noch eine Klasse mit, die sich auf eine Fähigkeit spezialisiert hat? Ich vermisse die klassische Aufgabenverteilung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn jede Klasse bald alles kann (und das gut), wer nimmt dann noch eine Klasse mit, die sich auf eine Fähigkeit spezialisiert hat? Ich vermisse die klassische Aufgabenverteilung.



Gegenfrage... wenn das nicht so wäre wer nimmt dann noch klassen mit die alles können aber nichts richtig?


----------



## Wolfi1899 (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die übliche Äußerung, wenn man eine OP-Klasse damit konfrontiert, dass ihre momentane Überlegenheit nicht ganz im Sinne des Balancing ist. Sag mal einem Dk, dass er OP ist. Da wird man auch nur Ausreden der Marke "Ja, ich hab eben Skill" hören. Es ist schon gut so, dass es DD- und Heiler-Klassen gibt. Hybride sollten nicht den gleichen Schaden machen wie ein klassischer DD, sonst braucht man bald nur noch Palas und Dks und alle anderen Klassen können rausgepatcht werden. Und das sehe ich nicht nur so, weil ich einen Hexer spiele. Wenn diese Entwicklung so weitergeht, wird man sich als Mage, Schurke oder eben als Hexer bald sehr überflüsig vorkommen. Vor allem Dual-Spec sehe ich unter diesem Aspekt mit Sorge entgegen. Wer nimmt noch eine reine Dmg-Klasse mit, wenn er mit ein paar Mausklicken einen Heiler oder einen Tank bekommen kann? Eine Hybrid-Klasse sollte alles können, aber nicht besser heilen können als ein Priester und gleichzeitig mehr Schaden machen als ein Mage. Momentan sieht das leider etwas anders aus.




aber er kanns nicht gleichzeitig. entweder ist er tank dd oder heal. deshalb sollte er es gleichgut können.


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Gegenfrage... wenn das nicht so wäre wer nimmt dann noch klassen mit die alles können aber nichts richtig?



Okay, das war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Damit meinte ich, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass der besagte Schurke mitgenommen wird, wenn man auch einen Dmg-orientierten Dk haben kann. EBEN WEIL in den Köpfen vieler Leute der Gedanke dominiert, dass dieser auch mal eben umskillen kann, sollte der Tank Mist bauen. Ob derjenige schon mal getankt hat oder überhaupt über das Equip verfügt, ist egal, allein die Möglichkeit ist verführerisch genug. Die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten, die Dual Spec ermöglicht, provozieren meiner Ansicht nach fast schon dazu, DDs als "Ersatz-Tanks" bzw. "Ersatz-Heiler" mitzunehmen. Und wenn ich dann höre, wie manche Leute jetzt schon Bemerkungen der Marke "Och ne, der Mage kann ja nur Schaden machen" von sich geben, dann gräult es mir. Vor allem der Dk ist meiner Meinung nach in seinen Fähigkeiten und Einsatzgebieten zu vielseitig. Ganz abgesehen davon denke ich auch an die Hybrid-Klassen, die als DD spielen und plötzlich gezwungen werden, beispielsweise zu tanken. Ich spiele selbst einen Shadow und das ewige "Komm, skill mal eben um, der Heiler ist scheisse" geht einem irgendwann auf den Sack.

@Wolfi: Damit habe ich auch kein Problem. Nur durch die kommenden Neuerungen wird aus einem DD mal eben ein Tank und allein die Möglichkeit, so schnell die Skillung zu wechseln, wird einige dazu verführen, nur noch flexible Klassen mitzunehmen. Ob es praktisch so einfach umsetzbar ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich sehe ja jetzt schon, wie schnell manche Leute von den Hybriden fordern, "mal eben umzuskillen".


----------



## Wolfi1899 (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Bevor man jemandem sowas an den Kopf wirft, sollte man richtig hingucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



krieger ist auch hybrid. 1 tank 2 dd!


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Wir drehen uns hier megamäßig im Kreis falls das jemandem auffällt...

Fakt ist ein guter raidleiter wird a) darauf schauen dass eine gute Klassenvielfalt gegeben ist (allein schon wegen der eq verteilung)
und b) für den Fall dass ein Spieler mist baut einen anderen einladen....


außerdem... selbst wenn der DK dann tanken darf... dann wird n DD platz frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurken/mages/hexer freut euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> krieger ist auch hybrid. 1 tank 2 dd!



Ich habe bereits weiter oben gesagt, dass ich den Krieger nur als Beispiel für den klassischen Tank genutzt habe. Der Priester ist ja in dem Sinne auch ein Hybrid.



Deanne schrieb:


> Den Krieger und den Priester habe ich auch nur genannt, um die Vielseitigkeit des Paladins als Beispiel zu verdeutlichen. Der Priester ist ein ausgezeichneter Heiler, hinkt aber momentan als DD immer noch ein bisschen hinterher.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Okay, das war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Damit meinte ich, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass der besagte Schurke mitgenommen wird, wenn man auch einen Dmg-orientierten Dk haben kann. EBEN WEIL in den Köpfen vieler Leute der Gedanke dominiert, dass dieser auch mal eben umskillen kann, sollte der Tank Mist bauen. Ob derjenige schon mal getankt hat oder überhaupt über das Equip verfügt, ist egal, allein die Möglichkeit ist verführerisch genug. Die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten, die Dual Spec ermöglicht, provozieren meiner Ansicht nach fast schon dazu, DDs als "Ersatz-Tanks" bzw. "Ersatz-Heiler" mitzunehmen. Und wenn ich dann höre, wie manche Leute jetzt schon Bemerkungen der Marke "Och ne, der Mage kann ja nur Schaden machen" von sich geben, dann gräult es mir. Vor allem der Dk ist meiner Meinung nach in seinen Fähigkeiten und Einsatzgebieten zu vielseitig. Ganz abgesehen davon denke ich auch an die Hybrid-Klassen, die als DD spielen und plötzlich gezwungen werden, beispielsweise zu tanken. Ich spiele selbst einen Shadow und das ewige "Komm, skill mal eben um, der Heiler ist scheisse" geht einem irgendwann auf den Sack.



Durch das neue System wird sich nicht viel ändern außer das ich mir vorstellen kann das man für Ulduar halt zwischen 2 und 4 Tanks und 5-8 Heiler Braucht je nach Boss. Da passt der Dualskill gut ins Bild und man muss nicht ständig Leute Tauschen um ein halbwegs Perfektes Lineup hinzubekommen. Man nimmt also die 2 Maintanks der Gilde mit und 5 Heiler, dazu kommen dann noch 2 Tank Hybriden und 3 Heil Hybriden weiter Pakt man jede Buffklasse einmal ein und den Rest stellt man random like mit dem zusammen was noch so in der Warteschlange ist. Über das System lässt sich sicher streiten aber die Raidleiter sind dadurch doch Flexibler wie früher was die Aufstellung angeht und in Randomraids würde ich das genauso halten.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits weiter oben gesagt, dass ich den Krieger nur als Beispiel für den klassischen Tank genutzt habe. Der Priester ist ja in dem Sinne auch ein Hybrid.



ich muss auch mal wieder aktuallisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Deanne.... wie soll man dir das eigentlich recht machen?
Wenn Hybride soviel schaden machen wie DDs isses unfair den DDs gegenüber sagst du...
wenn man hybride jetzt aber im DMG nervt werden sie wieder ausgeschlossen (denn wenn schon das theoretische umskillen verführerisch ist, wie verführerisch wäre es dann alle DD plätze mit pure DDs vollzupfropfen die eben 5% oder was weiß ich wieviel mehr dmg machen) und dann ist es wieder unglücklich ausgedrückt?? u made me lol
Also? Lösung bitte?


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Durch das neue System wird sich nicht viel ändern außer das ich mir vorstellen kann das man für Ulduar halt zwischen 2 und 4 Tanks und 5-8 Heiler Braucht je nach Boss. Da passt der Dualskill gut ins Bild und man muss nicht ständig Leute Tauschen um ein halbwegs Perfektes Lineup hinzubekommen. Man nimmt also die 2 Maintanks der Gilde mit und 5 Heiler, dazu kommen dann noch 2 Tank Hybriden und 3 Heil Hybriden weiter Pakt man jede Buffklasse einmal ein und den Rest stellt man random like mit dem zusammen was noch so in der Warteschlange ist. Über das System lässt sich sicher streiten aber die Raidleiter sind dadurch doch Flexibler wie früher was die Aufstellung angeht und in Randomraids würde ich das genauso halten.



Das finde ich auch gut und vernünftig. Gegen Dual Spec ist nichts zu sagen, wenn man es je nach Situation und Encounter vernünftig einsetzt. Aber es gibt eben genug Deppen, die dann selbst 5er-Gruppen mit Klassen voll packen, die spontan wechseln können. Der Tank muss dann auch nicht unbedingt der beste sein, man kann ja umskillen. -__- Mich sorgt es eher um den gewissenhafte Umgang mit den neuen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (26. März 2009)

@radulf

an deiner sig is was komisch. 960 manareggen.
auf tank geskillt zeigt aber holy an.

als tank 2000 zaubermacht.


edith: ach bist ja prisi dachte pala xD


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch gut und vernünftig. Gegen Dual Spec ist nichts zu sagen, wenn man es je nach Situation und Encounter vernünftig einsetzt. Aber es gibt eben genug Deppen, die dann selbst 5er-Gruppen mit Klassen voll packen, die spontan wechseln können. Der Tank muss dann auch nicht unbedingt der beste sein, man kann ja umskillen. -__- Mich sorgt es eher um den gewissenhafte Umgang mit den neuen Möglichkeiten.



Ja aber das ist ja kein Problem des Systems oder des Klassendesigns sondern von den Bekloppten Raidleitern und Randomgruppen. "Bring the Player not the Class" ist ja das neue Mantra und wenn jemand gerne 5 bzw. 25 Druiden in der Gruppe haben möchte ist das halt machbar und sicherlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> @radulf
> 
> an deiner sig is was komisch. 960 manareggen.
> auf tank geskillt zeigt aber holy an.
> ...



Ich bin Holy Prot Priest! (Vote 4 Klassenübegreifende Hybriden!)


----------



## Barnacle (26. März 2009)

warum wird hier wieder ,zumindest am anfang, auf den dk rumgehackt habt ihr euch das video überhaupt zu ende angesehn alle benutzn das random makro 
was für schlechte verlierer ihr doch alle seid man "ohh der hat mich gehaun der ist total overpowerd" wegen euch ist es doch so komisch geworden 
hexer op=NERF
schurke op=NERF
usw......
alles was ihr nicht selber spielen könnt ist gleich op 
selten jemanden erlebt der sagt ich spiele zwar xy aber ich find der könnt auch mal wieder gleichgestellt werden 

die leute die permanent schreiben etwas sei unbalanced die machen das spiel kaputt weil blizzard auf uns spieler hört

wie es mich immer wieder freut wenn jemand schreibt wow ist sooo sche*** geworden aber sich selbst in nächsten moment in wow einloggt und spaß hat  

werdet selber programmierer und macht ein besseres spiel fertig 


achja fast vegessen das video ist schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Ein priester tank? woah geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schmeiß gleich alle warris/dks und palas aus dem raid

Edit: war an wolfi1899 ^^


----------



## Wolfi1899 (26. März 2009)

KingKloete schrieb:


> Ein priester tank? woah geil :-D ich schmeiß gleich alle warris/dks und palas aus dem raid
> 
> Edith: war an wolfi1899 ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (26. März 2009)

Ich sehe hier eigentlich nur ein Video gegen Spieler die entweder keinen skill haben oder sich mit absicht umhauen lassen.
Finde ich nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
Und wenn ich das Bäumchen im Video sehe und dann daran denke das ich so ein Bäumchen in Sekundenschnelle umhauen kann naja .....

MfG Vizard


----------



## Super PePe (26. März 2009)

wer nichtmal in der lage ist pvp/pve ohne (cast)makros zu zocken ... ihr versaut es euch doch selbst ... und nun jammert weiter


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

KingKloete schrieb:


> Deanne.... wie soll man dir das eigentlich recht machen?
> Wenn Hybride soviel schaden machen wie DDs isses unfair den DDs gegenüber sagst du...
> wenn man hybride jetzt aber im DMG nervt werden sie wieder ausgeschlossen (denn wenn schon das theoretische umskillen verführerisch ist, wie verführerisch wäre es dann alle DD plätze mit pure DDs vollzupfropfen die eben 5% oder was weiß ich wieviel mehr dmg machen) und dann ist es wieder unglücklich ausgedrückt?? u made me lol
> Also? Lösung bitte?



Ich habe nichts gegen Hybride. Eine Hybrid-Klasse sollte nur nicht doppelt soviel Schaden machen wie ein reiner DD, weshalb man sich dann bei der Suche nach einer Hero-Gruppe anhören darf, dass die eigene Klasse nicht mehr mitgenommen wird, weil sie keinen Schaden macht. Punkt. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen, dass durch die ständige Möglichkeit, aus einem DD bspw. einen Heiler zu machen, von vornerein nur noch Hybrid-Klassen mitgenommen werden. Früher war man als Hexer durch den Wichtel-Buff und den SS noch gern gesehen. Mittlerweile wird man fast ausgelacht, wenn man fragt, ob jemand einen SS mag. Und das bisschen +Ausdauer durch den Imp braucht auch niemand mehr. Andere Klassen können es einfach besser. Du spielst einen Pala, dir wude vermutlich noch nicht an den Kopf geworfen, dass du ja "nur Dmg machen kannst". Die Gruppen werden vollgeknallt mit DD-Dks und dann heißt es kurz vorm Boss "Ja, jetzt tank du halt mal".


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wer nichtmal in der lage ist pvp/pve ohne (cast)makros zu zocken ... ihr versaut es euch doch selbst ... und nun jammert weiter


öhm... das vid soll gerade zeigen, dass es TROTZ einem RANDOM-makro (wohl gemerkt es löst einen zufälligen zauber aus) duchaus möglich ist leute im PVP zu besiegen... was beim mage in den duellen nicht sehr aussagekräftig ist ist dafür beim DK durchaus näher an der realität... 
Natürlich kannst du nen skilligen Spieler nicht besiegen wenn du nur dieses makro drückst... aber hat sich jemand mal die mühe gemacht auch den Text zu lesen? da steht nämlich genau das drin

und die gute edith muss doch noch ihren senf dazugeben:

Deanne: Welcher hybrid macht bitte doppelt soviel schaden wie ein dd? selbst überspitzt gesagt is das schlichtweg schwachsinn... ein schurke/hexer/mage kann mit skill und eq genausoviel schaden machen wie ein hybrid und ich finde das in ordnung, da ich alleine wegen den buffs schon auf eine Klassenvielfalt achte... dass sich manche buffs überschreiben (wichtel aus. und Befehlsruf zum beispiel) is dabei nich hilfreich, dass stimmt... aber ich für meinen Teil hab gerne mages und Hexer dabei und da der schaden gleich ist wie bei einem hybriden nehm ich das mit, was im lineup noch nich vertreten is


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist ja kein Problem des Systems oder des Klassendesigns sondern von den Bekloppten Raidleitern und Randomgruppen. "Bring the Player not the Class" ist ja das neue Mantra und wenn jemand gerne 5 bzw. 25 Druiden in der Gruppe haben möchte ist das halt machbar und sicherlich lustig



Habe vor kurzem eine 5er-Gruppe erlebt, die nur aus mir und 4 Dks bestand bzw. bestehen sollte. Ich könne ja nebenbei mit Verbänden heilen. Und das war kein Witz. Das ist der Grund, warum ich mir sicher bin, dass Dual Spec zu chaotischen Zuständen führen wird.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. März 2009)

das movie war echt nice^^ , der baum hat mich an 	Heroisch: Ahn'kahet: Das Alte Königreich beim letzten boss  , wir hatten auch 2 Dudus mit Baum und Eule , wir haben einfach die 2 dudus nicht down bekommen  . Jedes mal wenn die 2 DuDus fast tot waren haben die in op Heal rein gehaune zack full das war echt blöd


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Hybride. Eine Hybrid-Klasse sollte nur nicht doppelt soviel Schaden machen wie ein reiner DD, weshalb man sich dann bei der Suche nach einer Hero-Gruppe anhören darf, dass die eigene Klasse nicht mehr mitgenommen wird, weil sie keinen Schaden macht. Punkt. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen, dass durch die ständige Möglichkeit, aus einem DD bspw. einen Heiler zu machen, von vornerein nur noch Hybrid-Klassen mitgenommen werden. Früher war man als Hexer durch den Wichtel-Buff und den SS noch gern gesehen. Mittlerweile wird man fast ausgelacht, wenn man fragt, ob jemand einen SS mag. Und das bisschen +Ausdauer durch den Imp braucht auch niemand mehr. Andere Klassen können es einfach besser. Du spielst einen Pala, dir wude vermutlich noch nicht an den Kopf geworfen, dass du ja "nur Dmg machen kannst". Die Gruppen werden vollgeknallt mit DD-Dks und dann heißt es kurz vorm Boss "Ja, jetzt tank du halt mal".



Das eine Hybrid Klasse gar doppelt soviel schaden macht stimmt einfach nicht. Alle Klassen wenn man sie perfekt Spielt liegen gar nicht soweit auseinander und da sind die Reinen DD immer noch ein Stück weit über den Hybriden. Und ja SS braucht man auch nicht und das + an Ausdauer auch nicht man definiert sich nur über schaden und da liegen alle fast gleichauf.



Deanne schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem eine 5er-Gruppe erlebt, die nur aus mir und 4 Dks bestand bzw. bestehen sollte. Ich könne ja nebenbei mit Verbänden heilen. Und das war kein Witz. Das ist der Grund, warum ich mir sicher bin, dass Dual Spec zu chaotischen Zuständen führen wird.



Hab ich so noch nie gesehen aber gibt es sicher und finde ich auch nicht schlecht es spricht doch nichts dagegen?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. März 2009)

KingKloete schrieb:


> alter hör auf zu weinen... oder wenn dann bei deiner mama... hast du das fearen verlernt oder was? und in der arena geht LoH nicht, ergo kein fullheal auf knopfdruck... bubble wird auch überbewertet... ihr werdet doch mal 12 sekunden vor nem leuchtepala abhauen können. Wenn ihr ein Spiel wollt wo ihr alle Gegner problemlos killen könnt spielt Mario... BITTE!
> 
> Aber hört auf an den palas rumzuweinen.... Was soll denn daran so imba sein... der burst wird durch abhärtung eh zunichte gemacht, loh alle 20 minuten gut is krass aber wie gesagt ALLE 20 minuten... nich alle 2 sekunden nich alle 2 minuten alle 20!!!
> Bubble hat auch 5 min cd (und wer mir jetzt mit den 2 anderen bubbles kommt kriegt von mir nich mehr als ein schau mal auf die debuffs zu hören)
> ...



Erstens, bin ich nicht dein "Alter", Zweitens; Aus dem Fear sind mittlerweile alle Klassen ruck zuck raus, per Insignie oder sogar gleich Immun. 12 Sekunden im BG sind eine Ewigkeit und der Burstdamage des Palas ist nicht feierlich. Ich habe auch noch einen DK, der ja ähnlich OP ist, wie der Paladin: Das ist so etwas von einfach im BG als Plattentragender Meele Stoffies umzunieten ... einen Hexer strecke ich mit meinem Todesritter in 2- 3 Schlägen nieder. Umgekehrt sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## neo1986 (26. März 2009)

Goodbye sag ich noch lange nicht mache bloß mit meinem schurken kein PVP mehr habs nähmlich sat von den ganzen DK,Palas und auch kriegern einene aufen sack zu bekommen. Da spiele ich einfach die klasse die mich am meisten killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

*g* ja dreh mir aus meinem "alter" nen strick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



worum es geht ist das PALAS nicht fear immun sind und außer bubble und insignie nichts gegen einen fear einzusetzen haben (oder gegen cc allgemein)
und wenn er die bubble einsetzt um aus dem fear zu kommen haste ja schon halb gewonnen


----------



## Super PePe (26. März 2009)

KingKloete schrieb:


> ...




es ging auch mehr um das gejammer
entweder spiel ich ein spiel oder ich lass es sein oder ich schreibe ein erzürnten brief an den hersteller 
(ausgenommen die durch kurzzeitige frustration ausversehen abgesendeten beiträge)


----------



## Valon01 (26. März 2009)

an alle die sagen das pvp früher besser war, dass ist gut möglich aber wens euch jetzt net mehr gefällt dan lasst es bleiben! aber das geheule das es früher besser war bringt garnichts!


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ahja, Hexer.. No comment.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der nicht OP.. Ihr seid es einfach nicht gewöhnt, dass er Schaden macht ^^






KingKloete schrieb:


> alter hör auf zu weinen... oder wenn dann bei deiner mama... hast du das fearen verlernt oder was? und in der arena geht LoH nicht, ergo kein fullheal auf knopfdruck... bubble wird auch überbewertet... ihr werdet doch mal 12 sekunden vor nem leuchtepala abhauen können. Wenn ihr ein Spiel wollt wo ihr alle Gegner problemlos killen könnt spielt Mario... BITTE!
> 
> Aber hört auf an den palas rumzuweinen.... Was soll denn daran so imba sein... der burst wird durch abhärtung eh zunichte gemacht, loh alle 20 minuten gut is krass aber wie gesagt ALLE 20 minuten... nich alle 2 sekunden nich alle 2 minuten alle 20!!!
> Bubble hat auch 5 min cd (und wer mir jetzt mit den 2 anderen bubbles kommt kriegt von mir nich mehr als ein schau mal auf die debuffs zu hören)
> ...




jetzt kommen die palas aus ihren loechern und meinen sie haetten so viel skill und alles balanced ist nur dass alle anderen 0 ahnung haben.
wie suess.


----------



## Bhaalbrut (26. März 2009)

Erst mal: geiles Video!

DKs sind total over powered, keine Frage. Ich hab so schon immer wenig PvP gemacht, aber seit es DKs gibt und man in 75% der BGs nur mit DKs gegen Dks kämpft, ist das endgültig langweilig geworden. Ich hab inzwischen nicht mal PvP equip gesammelt, weil das ohne noch nerviger ist! (Null Chance ist noch untertrieben.) Ich bin Heal Druide, aber ohne PvP Equip läuft das leider nicht so gut wie in dem Video. Ich werde einfach weg gecrittet ohne Chance auf gegen heilen.


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Uhh jetzt kommen die Non palas und whinen wieder xD voll was neues.... ich geh ins BG ein paar von euch abschlachten


----------



## ichPWNdicke (26. März 2009)

man man man ihr hexer und schurken habt vllt probleme -.- probiert euch mal als melee oder ele schamane im pvp... DANN könnt ihr heulen

nagut wl sind momentan wirklich auch arm dran aber ihr schurken seit noch gut dabei..  mal eben zauberimun machen.. vanishen blinden u.u.u.


----------



## Neth (26. März 2009)

Zu diesem Thread kann ich nur eins sagen " Mimimi". Hört auf zu heulen und lernt eure Klasse zu spielen...


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

1 vanishen?? lewl
2 es gibt in der tat leute, die schlechter dran sind.
3. schurken koennen nicht mal eben auf wiederherstellung oder whatever skillen, sie haben immer die selben probs
4. schurken sind caster-counterer. aber arena wird von palas, dks und huntern/fereals dominiert. Priester und Wl klatschen wir meist um, ja. rest ist schwer bis unwahrscheinlich.

@ vorposter 

100% das du dk spielst.
oder pala
wetten?


----------



## KingKloete (26. März 2009)

Hier!! ich!! Pala!! beschimpf mich!
I pwn cause i'm so fuckin Imba *sing*


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

beschimpfen? mitleid wohl eher


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. März 2009)

Vid nicht mehr verfügbar.Schade


----------



## greenoano (26. März 2009)

Mh weiß jemand ob das Video noch wo anders hochgeladen wurde?


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. März 2009)

doch das video kann man noch runterladen nur der stream exestiert nicht mehr.

aber nettes video


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2009)

ich sehs mittlerweile auch so wies n guter ingame freund zu mir gesagt hat als ich mich über dks aufgeregt hab.

Zitat: "Gönn den Gimps die eventuell schon seit Jahren versuchen im PvP wenigstens 1x ein positives kill/death verhältnis zu haben doch auch mal Ihren Spaß" :O


----------



## DLo (26. März 2009)

ich les irgentwie immer nur Mage, Schurke und Warlock als reine DDler (Punkt)
Aber was is mit der Klasse, an der sowieso schon seit WoW anfing zu existieren rumgeschraubt wird?
Warum werden Jäger hier kaum als DDs erwähnt?Oder könnt ich doch mal eben tanken/heilen?^^
Also meines Wissens nicht. Erklärt mir pls den Grund warum ihr Hunter für nicht erwähnenswert haltet^^


P.S.: Schreibt mir ne Nachricht, damit ich netvergesse, eure Antworten nachzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10kDays (26. März 2009)

nur kurz: alle die hier meinen, die eine oder andere Klasse sei im PVP overpowert, die haben keine Ahnung - punkt - 

man kann _jeden_ besiegen ... (aber manche sind halt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , manche haben grad alle cds frei, man selbst nicht mehr etc, manchmal kommt ein drecks-lag grad zum falschen Zeitpunkt ... )

_jede_ Klasse hat ihre "Angst"-Gegner ... 

ein DK hat sicher gewisse Vorteile manchen Klassen gegenüber, dafür haben diese dann gegen andere Klassen Vorteile ... es gibt wohl hier und da minimale bevorteilungen ... 

ein Pala ist nur so lange imba bis bubble weg, Mana leer oder Du nicht fähig bist wegzukommen, wenn flügelchen ... 

ein DK hat auch cds und gerade gegen Klassen, wo man unterbrechen können muß, kaum ne chance ... zb Diszi-Priest oder Mage ... (vorausgesetzt diese können spielen und sind pvp-skilled) dafür können diese kaum was gegen nen Schurken ausrichten ... es passt schon so wie es ist ... lernt im team zu spielen, dann machts auch wieder mehr spass. 



und generell: wenn ihr meint mit pve-skill ins pvp zu gehen, mit minimalem pvp-equip ... sorry, aber dann braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, daß alle anderen op sind ... und wenn ihr immer bei Heigan sterbt, ist pvp auch nicht das richtige ...


----------



## Archonlord (26. März 2009)

dk is op. wer ne andre klasse auf 80 (außer pala) gezockt hat,und denn nen dk anspielt kann es nicht leugnen.

arena ist dem wow-pvp sein tod ^^ keine frage

was ich aber noch viel schlimmer finde is des neue alterac !!!!!! teilweise nach 3min gewonnen und ganze 3 gegner gesehen wtf hat sich blizz dabei gedacht??


----------



## Wildschweib123 (26. März 2009)

This video no longer exists.



Wie blöd. Gibt es das sonst irgendwo?


----------



## Rungor (26. März 2009)

Wildschweib123 schrieb:


> This video no longer exists.
> Wie blöd. Gibt es das sonst irgendwo?



http://www.wow-annexe.fr/voirvideoj.php?id=374


----------



## nasezu (26. März 2009)

dk ist meiner meinung nach nur eine erfindung von blizz gewesen um leute die kein bock hatten bei der einführung von wotlk ihren alten char weiter zu spielen . bevor sie einen zahlenden kunden ganz verlieren , haben sie leute mit dem dk motiviert auf wotlk doch weiter zu spielen. und naja jetzt sieht man ja was dabei rauskommt. pvp macht kein spaß mehr . dk nerven mich da man mit ihn auf lvl 55 sofort los legen kann . dem enstprechend gibt es sauviele dks. und mit dual spec wo sie tank/pvp pvp/dmgpve dmgpve/tank etc spielen könnten fällt demnächst die wahl auf einen neuen charackter bei dem ein oder anderen auf dk^^  und der dk spam nimmt noch mehr zu^^


----------



## Frostbeule16 (26. März 2009)

3 tasten + equip ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch egal , brauchst heut kein skill mehr , hauptsache equip, pvp is seit wotlk fürn arsch , alle einig? schön /close


----------



## Zultharox (26. März 2009)

Ohman, ich verstehe dieses Gemecker echt nicht...

Das Video sieht eher spaßig aus, als dass es die schlimme Situation darstellt.

Wenn alle Klassen so imba sind, denn sind sie doch balanced... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Todesritter ist ein Faceroll-Char...jaja kennen wir.

Wer sich näher mit dem Todesritter auseinanersetzt, der wird sehen, dass es auch nur relativ wenig offensiv Attacken gibt die man spammen kann und man bei jedem Gegner benutzt.

Eigentlich braucht kaum eine Klasse wirklich viele Spells im PvP, weil man doch immer die Standart-Rotation an den Gegnern runterklappert.

Mir macht momentan PvP echt sehr viel Spaß, egal welche Klasse ich auf 80 spiele oder beim Spielen zusehe, ich sehe, dass sie das Potenzial hat jede andere Klasse zu schlagen, wenn man es richtig macht.

Es gibt Gegner, gegen die hat man weniger Chancen, aber trotzdem...

Bestes Beispiel ist bei uns Arena 2on2.

Wir können nie garantiert sagen, "hey guck mal, Klasse X und Y, jetzt gewinnen/verlieren wir 100 Prozentig."

Gut bei Paladinen und Todesrittern sagt man schon mehr "puuh", aber ein gut gespielter Magier wird viel mehr zum Verhängnis als ein Todesritter.

Und das ist es halt, jede Klasse ist so gut wie der Spieler...


----------



## Alien123 (26. März 2009)

Lasst uns alle einen DK spielen und niemand ist benachteiligt.


----------



## Valnarr (26. März 2009)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Lasst uns alle einen DK spielen und niemand ist benachteiligt.



lol geile Antwort^^


----------



## Firé_Loki (26. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir son müll durchlese wo viele meinen das ANDERE nen müll schreiben das classic auch flamme war xD sag ich nur: "Beweiß es" und da lief nicht sicher jeder gimp mit t2 rum das war schwer damals an t2 zu kommen (eigene erfahrung) gerade die neuen spells sind es die das balancing von tag zu tag schwächen >.< wenn ich dudu´s in arena sehe die immer um die säulen rennen (bitte blizz mach säulen weg das ist der störfaktor in balance da ist caster>meele -_-) und die druiden sich da eine mio. mal von 1% auf 100% INSTANT healen muss ich nur lachen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (26. März 2009)

Ach , ja alle klassen sind ungefähr gleich imba , das ist aber das langweilige ! früher hat man einen Schamanen wegen Chainheal gespielt , einen Krieger wegen Tank oder 1hand fury , einen Pala weil er leuchtet und sonst nix kann! Ein druiden weil er hots hat ! Heute hat jede scheiss klasse einen - 20 hots bzw dots 1-20  Grpheal bzw Grpdmg casts 1-20 instant casts usw.  Man braucht keine bestimmte Klasse mehr weil diese in einem Bereich 20 ma besser ist als die andre , jede klasse ist ungefähr gleich , iwann wirds vllt so seien, Hey ich bin neu in WoW und möchte ein Heiler spielen. Antwort: Ist egal welche Klasse du nimmst, aber die Schurken können seit 9.6 echt toll heilen. Komm , Fu blizz , ich zock nur noch auf privat servern wo max. lvl 70 bzw 60 ist , den rest tu ich mir echt nimmer an


----------



## Peachum (26. März 2009)

Also ich finde das Video einfach nur geil! xD
Aber der Hunter kann nicht so viel, wenn man sichern und laden hat, soll man nicht explosive dauer casten, aber egal, hat sie auch so platt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch genial fand ich den Baum xD
Und jetzt beschwert euch nicht über manche klassen im PvP..
Eigentlich kann jede Klasse viel im PvP, jeder halt auf seine art!


----------



## Shadoweffect (26. März 2009)

Nein, Classic PvP war nicht toll, nur "war früher alles besser".
Denkst du heute würde sich noch jemand bei Tarrens Mill den Schädel einschlagen? Vlt ein paar Tage, dann wäre Schluss.

WoW-PvP ist jetzt instanziert, ob man will oder nicht.
Und eben der Spaßfaktor von diesen Instanzen, also Arena + BGs war in s2 + s3 deutlich spaßiger als davor/danach.


----------



## XxEldorianxX (27. März 2009)

Meine Fresse wie sich alle darüber aufregen wäääh PvP is scheiße geworden.....
PvP hat in meinen Augen gar nichts in einem Rollenspiel zu suchen bzw sollte gar nich erst so ausführlich erarbeitet werden...PvP sollte höchstens zu einer kleinen abwechslung dienen...Das hauptaugenmerk sollte lieber auf PvE gerichtet sein. Leider is dem zurzeit nicht der fall sondern PvP wird immer mehr hervorgebracht...Meiner meinung nach sollte PvP auf einem pve server kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden sein und wer PvP machen will soll auf einem PvP server gehen und nich uf einem RP server. Heutzutage is es eigentlich egal auf welchen server man anfängt weil eh alles gleich is zurzeit..leider...
Das wow immer mehr zu einem PvP spiel wird is mir schon lange ein dorn im auge. 

so nu flame on is mir scheiß egal flamed wie ihr wollt.

Ich entschuldige meine ausdrucksweise aber da krieg ich echt nen hals bei


----------



## Genomchen (27. März 2009)

@Melih
Dein Post sollte in dem ganzen Thread viel mehr berücksichtigt werden^^
Habt ihr eigtl gelesen, was sie/er schrieb? Der DK aus dem Video is eigtl garned soooo gut, er hat nur die passenden Stellen fürs Video zusammengeschnitten, das wars.

@XxEldorianxX
Volles /sign. PvP hat in meinen Augen rein garnichst in WoW zu suchen. Es stört nur und zieht die ganzen "Isch-hau-den-jetzt-aber-in-sein-Schnauz"-Typen an. Wenn ich PvP spielen will, dann kram ich mir mein Battlefield raus und spiele faires gegeneinander (ich weiß, is ein anderes Thema^^).

Und am Rande, ich spiel selber nen DK, allerdings nur als reinen Tank. Mein Main is ne Hexe, die macht genug DMG. Habe ein paar Mal versucht PVP mit meinem DK zu machen und kam garned klar. Nicht weil ich die Rota ned kannte oder das Equip ned hätte, sondern weil ich mir dachte, okay, alle sagen er is sooooo OP. Gut dann geh ich doch mal aufs BG und göttere mal ein paar um. Was war? Ich bin genauso oft/wenig verreckt wie mit meiner Hexe. Und wenn ihr genau überlegt, dann kann das Video mit dem DK nur ein Zusammenschnitt der besten Kämpfe sein. Denn wenn er wirklich mit nem Random Makkro kämpft, dann kann er schonmal garned vorraussagen, ob er nun als nächstes ne Attacke macht, oder aber sein Strangulieren unkontrolliert rausläßt, etc. Und somit kann er schonmal garned jeden Kampf gewinnen. Ihr hört euch schon fast so an, wie mancheiner zur Zeit des dritten Reichs: Hey da läuft ein Jude, der hat unsere Arbeitsplätze weggenommen, der nimmt uns unser Geld, blablabla (ich bin KEIN nazi!). Und mit solchen Videos schürt ihr nur eure eigene kleine Propagande im Kopf. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und offen gesagt, bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mich Gamemäßig nicht umorientiere. WoW ist ausgelutscht, Inis zigmal durch"gelaufen", Quests bekannt oder einfach nur zum kotzen langweilig, Achievments sind nur Zeitverschwendung, etc etc etc. Und Ulduar wirds ned verbessern, denn die bekannten Inis bleiben ja, es kommt nur nen neuer Raid dazu, außer ich hab verpasst, das nen neuer Satz Inis dazukommt. Und wenn man dann liest, mit was für einer Community man letzten Endes zusammenspielt, dann fragt man sich schon. Immer nur am Rumflennen, nie zufrieden sein, kaum verliert mal der eine nen Duell waren es mal wieder alle anderen die OP sind, ständiges rumgeflame in den Chats, seltene Freundlichkeit. Außer weniger Ausnahmen laufen in WoW - sry für den Ausdruck - nur irgendwelche abgefuckten Menschen rum, die offensichtlich nicht viel in ihrer Freizeit zu tun haben und ihr Assoziales Verhalten/ Ader in WoW freien Lauf lassen. Und von soetwas sollte man eigtl Abstand nehmen. Jaaaa, ich weiß, jetzt kommen wieder zig Zitate meines letzten Absatzes und posts a la "dann geh doch", aber ehrlich gesagt ^^ is mir Wurst. Denn die meisten, die flamen, sitzen mit ner Tüte im Mund hinterm PC, trinken grad nen Schluck Bier und schreiben fernab von jeglicher Realität oder Anstand (den sie ja angeblich im realen Leben immer haben) irgendwelche Scheisse ins Forum oder in den WoW Chat, von daher ist mir bis auf wenige Meinungen euer geflame Furzegal.


----------



## Shadoweffect (27. März 2009)

> PvP hat in meinen Augen gar nichts in einem Rollenspiel zu suchen bzw sollte gar nich erst so ausführlich erarbeitet werden...PvP sollte höchstens zu einer kleinen abwechslung dienen...Das hauptaugenmerk sollte lieber auf PvE gerichtet sein. Leider is dem zurzeit nicht der fall sondern PvP wird immer mehr hervorgebracht...Meiner meinung nach sollte PvP auf einem pve server kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden sein und wer PvP machen will soll auf einem PvP server gehen und nich uf einem RP server. Heutzutage is es eigentlich egal auf welchen server man anfängt weil eh alles gleich is zurzeit..leider...
> Das wow immer mehr zu einem PvP spiel wird is mir schon lange ein dorn im auge.



Mir sind die PvE-Naps auf PvP-Servern ein Dorn im Auge.
Auf einigen PvP Servern kann man nicht mal Stammgruppen machen / fähige Arena Partner finden weil da nur kack Noobs sind, die jetzt lieber in Naxx10 rumwipen weil man da die Epics noch härter in den Arsch gedrückt bekommt.
Und warum hat PvP nichts in einem Rollenspiel zu tun? Allein schon der Grundkonflikt, Horde gegen Allianz, bitet beste Grundlage für ein PvE.


----------



## Doomsta (27. März 2009)

jeder der meint Dk s sein nicht zu 100% Overpowerd hat einfach >>>NULL<<< Ahnung.
Schaut euch mal die top 500 arena teams an, schaut euch das video an, spieltselber mal arena UND ZWAR NICHT ALS DK ODER PALA! und dann seit nochmal so unverschämt dreist und behauptet DK ist nicht OP.
NIcht ein einziger von euch die des behaupten spielt in einer ordentlichen battlegroup über 2k...also bitte wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ruhig sein! Geht wieder nach Naxx / Maly etc. aber haltet euch aus PvP raus!

/over lol


----------



## KingKloete (27. März 2009)

PVP und PVE sind (solange sie im selben Spiel vorkommen) unweigerlich miteinander verknüpft... selbst mit verschiedenen PVP/PVE talentbäumen kommt dann einer mit PVE baum in die arena und is dann wieder tooootal imba weil er skills hat die man ja gar nich kennt und dann klappt ja meine eingefahrene 111-2 kombo nichtmehr... shice alter

Was wollt ihr denn? PVE  vom PVP server verbannen? ich bitte darum dann werden nämlich auch BGs und arenen vom PVE/RP server entfernt...

und dann whinen wieder alle weil sie kein PVE auf m PVP server machen können und PVP ja eh viel zu unbalanced is xD

rofl my head of


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

add:
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=121407 - part 2

zeigt ziemlich genau das man in WoW PvP keinen skill braucht. In tetris kann ich skillter sein als in WoW.
ärger mich echt dass ich so viel Zeit in so ein schlechtes Spiel gesteckt habe -.-...


----------



## lokker (15. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> add:
> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=121407 - part 2
> 
> zeigt ziemlich genau das man in WoW PvP keinen skill braucht. In tetris kann ich skillter sein als in WoW.
> ärger mich echt dass ich so viel Zeit in so ein schlechtes Spiel gesteckt habe -.-...



anscheinend hast du aber trotzdem nicht von WoW losgelassen-.-


----------



## Morcan (15. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> add:
> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=121407 - part 2
> 
> zeigt ziemlich genau das man in WoW PvP keinen skill braucht. In tetris kann ich skillter sein als in WoW.
> ärger mich echt dass ich so viel Zeit in so ein schlechtes Spiel gesteckt habe -.-...



Gratuliere...WoW sollte ein PvE-Spiel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> anscheinend hast du aber trotzdem nicht von WoW losgelassen-.-


doch, spiele seit 3.1 nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> doch, spiele seit 3.1 nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wegen 3.1 wollt ich auch aufhörn..habs 2wochen geschafft xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kontinuum (15. August 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> Für alle wars früher besser, in WoW ist jetzt eh alles scheisse und früher war alles besser.
> 
> Wenn ihr PvP wollt, geht halt WAR zocken und lasst die Finger von WoW....



sry aber die aussage ist absolut nicht zutreffend, pvp war in wow classic ein essenzieller Bestandteil d. Spiels... vor allem damals das open pvp war viel geiler als bgs


----------



## Massìv (15. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wegen 3.1 wollt ich auch aufhörn..habs 2wochen geschafft xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Nächstes mal ein paar mehr "D" danke


----------



## nhomizz (15. August 2009)

Ihr schreibt ihr alle vom open pvp in classic...
schon insel von quel'talas vergessen?
Zumindest auf pvp-servern gabs da die coolsten gemetzel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (15. August 2009)

hm...so op fand ich dne DK jezz gar nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er hat zu 50% nur gegen noobs gekämpft!

ach ja und der dudu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
anzusehen lustig aber wenn man selber 5 leute braucht um einen zu nieten is das dann nich mehr so spaßig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (15. August 2009)

Crono88 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht das manche hier jammern nur weil der Dk /castrandom benutzt. Der mage und der jäger benutzen das genau so und sind damit nicht zu leicht zum spielen??




Aua.. n hunter?


----------

